# (Re-Post from Reddit) TIL that a guy in Japan laid legal claim to 2.5 million acres of land...



## pigpen (Dec 8, 2013)

Today I Learned that a guy in Japan laid legal claim to 2.5 million acres of abandoned woodland via adverse possession, acquired ownership by prescription, then declared independence from Japan and formed a micro-nation. More info in link below-

http://mw.micronation.org/wiki/Woodland_Patchwork


----------



## SovereignRedemption (Apr 19, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## Hobo Huck (May 10, 2015)

I saw this TIL on Reddit too actually..amazing article behind it.


----------

